# Airport Security



## mariomike (23 Aug 2016)

I read the 4-page "AIRPORT SECURITY IN 1A'S".  

But, this really caught my eye. The New York Times reported, "False Reports of Gunfire at J.F.K. Airport Offer a Real Case Study in Security".
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/19/nyregion/false-reports-of-gunfire-at-jfk-airport-offer-a-real-case-study-in-security.html?_r=0

A false alarm caused what was described as "a human stampede".

The Obama administration plans to investigate how authorities handled false reports of gunfire at Kennedy Airport that panicked passengers and caused flight delays, the head of the U.S. Department of Homeland Security said Saturday. 

Canada's Pearson Airport handles more international passengers than any airport in North America other than John F. Kennedy International Airport.

I wonder if security at Pearson would have handled it any differently? 

( I like the cool dude in pic #1. )


----------

